# Greetings from Oklahoma!



## oldjumpmaster (May 16, 2017)

Sending Greetings from Oklahoma! Currently transitioning from a 31 year career in the Army and relocating to Fletcher, Oklahoma. I've been traveling since 1995 and have decided to "knock off the dust," and re-engage my masonic travels upon my retirement. Great to see such an active site and brotherly interaction. Looking forward to upcoming communication.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 16, 2017)

oldjumpmaster said:


> Sending Greetings from Oklahoma! Currently transitioning from a 31 year career in the Army and relocating to Fletcher, Oklahoma. I've been traveling since 1995 and have decided to "knock of the dust," and re-engage my masonic travels upon my retirement. Great to see such an active site and brotherly interaction. Looking forward to upcoming communication.


Welcome here!  Currently serving, 14yrs Army SFC!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 16, 2017)

Congrats on your career and thanks for your service.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 17, 2017)

Welcome from Tulsa Daylight (now in UT)


----------



## goomba (May 17, 2017)

Welcome to the site brother.


----------



## Bloke (May 17, 2017)

Welcome !


----------



## CLewey44 (May 17, 2017)

Welcome from Edmond #37!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 17, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Derek Harvey (May 17, 2017)

Welcome from Daylight Lodge 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (May 17, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Phil P (May 20, 2017)

Welcome.  You didn't get hit by any of the Tornadoes this week did ya?


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 20, 2017)

Thanks. Nope, they give a better view from a distance anyways.


----------



## Phil P (May 20, 2017)

oldjumpmaster said:


> Thanks. Nope, they give a better view from a distance anyways.



Oh good.  My wife's mom lives in Elk City, so that's why I asked. Fortunately none of her family got hit by any of it


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 20, 2017)

Great to hear. They can give an awesome show while around, but the aftermath is always horrible.


----------

